# Je crois que j'ai fais une GROSSE Betise ....



## Filow (29 Octobre 2009)

Voila ce soir dans la précipitation j'ai fait glisser une carte SD dans le lecteur CD de mon nouvelle IMAC 27 .... Je n'ai pas fait gaffe du tout moquez vous de moi vous avez le droit la pour le coup !!! Qui aurait une astuce pour la récuperer ???


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2009)

La gravité ne suffit pas à la faire ressortir ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Octobre 2009)

avec l'espece de protection style "brosse" du superdrive, ca va pas etre simple.
tente a la pince a epiler


----------



## Filow (29 Octobre 2009)

Ba c'est cette derniere qui l as fait tombé au fond !!! ( question d un nouvo sur mac ? ou est le bouton supprimer sur le clavier sans pad numerique ? et ou est le E accent grave ???


----------



## laf (29 Octobre 2009)

La seule solution, c'est de basculer l'iMac sur le côté jusqu'à avoir la carte appuyée contre l'entrée et tenter de l'attraper avec la pince à épiler.

Si ça marche pas, t'es bon pour une belle partie de démontage.


----------



## fr.bes (30 Octobre 2009)

Utiliser de la corde à piano, ou du fil de fer très fin. Le couper en forme de minuscule crochet au bout. En faire deux. Enfoncer cette corde à piano (fil d'acier), et la tourner pourque le minuscule crochet prenne sous la carte. S'aider de la deuxième corde: ça devrait pouvoir sortir...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

il y a aussi la combine des cartons

(agissent comme pince à épiler)
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5096


----------



## BulgroZ (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon, tu peux aussi racheter un nouvel iMac


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon la technique de l'APR. 

A+


----------



## BlackSmileFR (30 Octobre 2009)

Heu salut à toi : LA BOULETTE !!  
surtout j'éviterais la corde à piano en acier avec crochet tu vas abîmer des trucs (courant résiduel/décharge électromagnétique/agrippage de composants fragiles). si tu n'avais pas d'autres solution que ça pense à déconnecter la machine et appuis sur le bouton "power" et fais en sorte de relier la carlingue à la terre (tu peux simplement la toucher  )
Je te conseille des outils informatiques plus adaptés (si tu trouve) comme une pince en plastique. Laf +1 par contre fais attention de pas abîmer l'antipoussière du superdrive!! (la dessus la corde à piano sera moins destructrice)
Le coup des cartons ne sera pas adapter à ton cas sauf si tu veux exploser le mécanisme d'éjection. :afraid:

Bonne chance 

PS : le "É" se fait en appuyant sur maj-lock (avec la ptite loupiote allumée) et sur la touche "é/2" en haut du clavier comme pour faire un "é" (pareil pour les autres).
Pour faire le supprimer tu devra appuyer sur la touche "fn" et appuyer sur delete.
Tu auras pleins de lettres surprises avec la touche "alt" et un caractère et "alt+shift" et un caractère.
Si tu veux ajuster le comportement de ton clavier va dans les "préférences systèmes" soit à "clavier" ou "racourcies clavier" ou "menu saisie" de "international"...


----------



## Hassan Cehef (30 Octobre 2009)

il y a aussi la methode de la carte de credit sur laquelle tu as mis du double face d'un coté..


----------



## danykaffee (30 Octobre 2009)

Ben avec tous ces conseils, il va y en avoir des trucs bloqués dans ton superdrive : une pince à épiler, une pince en plastique, un bout de fil de fer et en prime : ta carte bleue !! Pense à y glisser une tranche de jambon pour tenir en attendant d'être délivré !


----------



## Lonneki (30 Octobre 2009)

Et pourquoi pas deux baguettes chinoises pour le riz?
On le coince entre les baguettes comme une crevette et hoooppp 

Pour redevenir sérieux, amha direction SAV


----------



## willymac (30 Octobre 2009)

J'aime beaucoup l'idée de la tranche de jambon.... lollll mdrrrrr....


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

attendz les mecs
vous avez vu?

y a un truc rigolo
ca
là maintenant: 210 lecteurs!!!

 (23 membre(s) et 187 invité(s))
-
quel succès !


----------



## victa (30 Octobre 2009)

Normal le sujet est dans une news de macG


----------



## pogimy (30 Octobre 2009)

tu as réussi ? Sinon bonne chance


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Octobre 2009)

ben oui, ce genre d'incident attire toujours les collègues de bureau (ou les badauds)


----------



## 6nema (30 Octobre 2009)

et si t'essayais la fonction "EJECT" !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

eject ne marchera probablement pas 
( le bidule  inséré n'étant pas un cd-dvd)


----------



## t-bo (30 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> eject ne marchera probablement pas
> ( le bidule  inséré n'étant pas un cd-dvd)



Lol car tu prenais la proposition au serieux ?


----------



## goldogil (30 Octobre 2009)

En tout cas, pense à  faire ces manip ordi débranché Sinon :afraid: !!!!


----------



## Thatoo (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est la news la plus drôle que j'ai lu aujourd'hui... J'ai adoré le jambon!


----------



## Jarod03 (30 Octobre 2009)

Ah c'est le coup dur.
Ouai débranche complêtement du secteur ton mac, bascule le en prenant soit de laisser l'ouverture du superdrive libre, puis ensuite essaye un peu tout ce qui a été dit de sérieux


----------



## nlex (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon si tu as coincé tes deux bouts de cartons dans ton lecteur tu peux essayer de les retirer en utilisant deux cartes SD.


----------



## victa (30 Octobre 2009)

nlex a dit:


> Sinon si tu as coincé tes deux bouts de cartons dans ton lecteur tu peux essayer de les retirer en utilisant deux cartes SD.




mdr  merci pour la franche rigolade


----------



## Filow (30 Octobre 2009)

J ai trouver la solution la moins risque .. racheter un lecteur de DVD externe ( et graveur ) et une Carte SD lol  La j'ai été un bon gros LOOSER !!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Octobre 2009)

Et l'aspirateur?


----------



## danykaffee (30 Octobre 2009)

Arrêtez d'accabler ce pauvre garçon : c'est pas comme si il y avait mis une disquette !

Filow : acheter un tout en un pour y mettre un lecteur externe... bof bof... :mouais:

Trouve un premium reseller qui pourra ouvrir la bête et extraire l'intrus (et tout le reste qui t'a été suggéré ici  ) sans casser ta garantie.


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Franchement, pour c'que ça coûte maintenant une carte SD, j'trouve que c'est vraiment se prendre la tête pour pas grand chose! 




​


----------



## tritor (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon, il te reste toujours l'aimant.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Franchement, pour c'que ça coûte maintenant une carte SD, j'trouve que c'est vraiment se prendre la tête pour pas grand chose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, jete ton mac et rachete un carte SD, c'est pas si cher


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2009)

Pis si tu dressais un petit (mais tout petit) animal...genre une fourmi.
Parait qu'à elle seule elle peut tirer un train   
Humour Suisse...je sais, c'est limite!

Plus sérieusement, en ouvrant ton iMac avec les ventouses comme ici: http://www.maxiapple.com/2009/10/imac-215-et-27-pouces-demontage-images.html
La garantie ne devrait pas sauter puisque aucune vis n'est démontée


----------



## PO_ (30 Octobre 2009)

en lisant cette enfilade, je ne cessais de penser, 

mais c'est pas possible, c'est un gag. Quelle idée de vouloir mettre une carte SD dans le lecteur...  jusqu'à ce que j'aille voir le descriptif des nouveaux imacs, et que je constate la présence d'un lecteur de carte SD, à proximité du lecteur DVD. 

Bon, alors, je retire toutes mes mauvaises pensées, et je compatis sincèrement. 

Pour les autres, c'est facile de pas se tromper entre les deux trous : y en a un qui a des poils et pas l'autre ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Octobre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, en ouvrant ton iMac avec les ventouses comme ici: http://www.maxiapple.com/2009/10/imac-215-et-27-pouces-demontage-images.html
> La garantie ne devrait pas sauter puisque aucune vis n'est démontée



ouais enfin, la carte SD, elle est pas a chercher le mac. Meme une fois ouvert, bon, j'admets que tu peux demonter le superdrive et tente de le secouer mais on a toujours le meme probleme.

Quand a risquer d'autre composants du mac qu'ont rien a voir (poussieres sur la vitre, etc..., ) c'est a Filow de voir.

Tu pourrais peut-etre demander une reparation gratuite car Apple s'est un peu manqué dans le design de ce port SD (beaucoup de personnes s'y attendaient a voir des gars mettre leur SD dans le lecteur CD par inadvertance)


----------



## amigafred91 (30 Octobre 2009)

J'ai trouve ca pour le demontage...

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/je-crois-que-jai-fais-une-grosse-betise-283104-2.html#post5265999

Vraiment con d'avoir mis le lecteur de carte SD aussi pret d'un lecteur de CD.

Surtout que un flan, on branche un peut a l'aveuglette.

Tout mon soutien a toi.


----------



## Starfleet Command (30 Octobre 2009)

Mince,

  Moi il m'est arrivé le contraire, j'ai glissé par mégarde un DVD dans le lecteur de carte SD. C'est complètement ma faute j'ai forcé en plus.

  Maintenant je vois le DVD entre la vitre et l'écran

  Je fais quoi ?


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Starfleet Command a dit:


> Mince,
> 
> Moi il m'est arrivé le contraire, j'ai glissé par mégarde un DVD dans le lecteur de carte SD. C'est complètement ma faute j'ai forcé en plus.
> 
> ...



Oh bah ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!       

La bonne blague!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Octobre 2009)

Starfleet Command a dit:


> Mince,
> 
> Moi il m'est arrivé le contraire, j'ai glissé par mégarde un DVD dans le lecteur de carte SD. C'est complètement ma faute j'ai forcé en plus.
> 
> ...



est-ce que tu as essayé le glissé-deposé vers la corbeille


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2009)

amigafred91 a dit:


> J'ai trouve ca pour le demontage...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/je-crois-que-jai-fais-une-grosse-betise-283104-2.html#post5265999
> 
> ...



C'est surtout que ça sert à rien. Et comme s'il n'y avait que de la SD ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est surtout que ça sert à rien. Et comme s'il n'y avait que de la SD ...



heureusement, sinon on aurait aussi des XD, MS, compactflash et autre dans ce lecteur.
Faudrait prevoir une ouverture en bas du mac pour rendre la monnaie si on y glisse 2 euros aussi, tient


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> heureusement, sinon on aurait aussi des XD, MS, compactflash et autre dans ce lecteur.
> Faudrait prevoir une ouverture en bas du mac pour rendre la monnaie si on y glisse 2 euros aussi, tient



En général Apple n'a jamais choisi de format de carte et laissé les gens acheter le lecteur USB de leur choix, c'est un peu étrange quand même. Mais en effet je suis étonné qu'en test, ils n'aient pas vu que coté ergonomique c'était dangereux les deux fentes cote à cote ... il y en aura d'autres des erreurs comme ça.


----------



## zub37 (30 Octobre 2009)

Filow a dit:


> Ba c'est cette derniere qui l as fait tombé au fond !!! ( question d un nouvo sur mac ? ou est le bouton supprimer sur le clavier sans pad numerique ? et ou est le E accent grave ???



en français, on ne m'est pas d'accent sur les majuscules!!!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

zub37 a dit:


> en français, on ne m'est pas d'accent sur les majuscules!!!


inexact
--
on en met sur les capitales et majuscules
( Et ne pas confondre majuscules et capitales)

sujet abordé à gogo
et rappelé dans tout bon manuel de typo

tu ouvres n'importe quel bon livre et tu verras 
( les dictionnaires par exemple...)

Par ailleurs cela évite des contresens
exemple
LE PORC EST  SALE

( cradosse ou avec sel?)


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Octobre 2009)

Hmm je savez pas non plût mais me posè la question... pourtemps je suis vraiman fors en ortographe ! :mouais:

Bref, j'ai bien aimé la blague sur les deux trous la page précédente ;-)


----------



## padbrest (30 Octobre 2009)

zub37 a dit:


> en français, on ne m'est pas d'accent sur les majuscules!!!


(Patience et longueur de temps...)
http://www.deluxeavenue.com/typo_erreurs_cap.php
Quant au verbe « m'être », il est inconnu de mes dictionnaires :love:
Mais je dis ça juste pour être désagréable


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

zub37 a dit:


> en français, on ne m'est pas d'accent sur les majuscules!!!



Trop fort! 

Tu ne t'appellerais pas « Mètre Quapailaud » par hasard?


----------



## Damze (30 Octobre 2009)

Pour être sérieux, moi je pense que le mini-aspirateur aurait pû être une solution au cas où...pis la carte SD on s'en fou on veut sauver l'iMac ^^
Ou met l'iMac sur le coté et pousse la vers l'arrière pour essayer de la placer au milieu du superdrive, je pense que la resistance est moins forte au milieu.


----------



## danykaffee (30 Octobre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> heureusement, sinon on aurait aussi des XD, MS, compactflash et autre dans ce lecteur.
> Faudrait prevoir une ouverture en bas du mac pour rendre la monnaie si on y glisse 2 euros aussi, tient



Là les gars, on réinvente le puissance 4... mais un poil cher quand même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------




melaure a dit:


> c'était dangereux les deux fentes cote à cote ... il y en aura d'autres des erreurs comme ça.



D'où l'expression : l'erreur est humaine !  :rose: :modo: ok, je sors...


----------



## maxetmac (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai que l'on peut confondre les deux fentes !! Car ce sont toutes les deux des orifices pour lecteur SD:sick:


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2009)

maxetmac a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'on peut confondre les deux fentes !! Car ce sont toutes les deux des orifices pour lecteur SD:sick:



je savais bien que cela arriverai 

[YOUTUBE]6T9JaDvJfkI[/YOUTUBE]

plus sérieusement il faut toujours regardez sur quoi on branche ou l'on met une carte, le grand classique c'est aussi le connecteur USB que l'on tente de mettre dans le port ethernet


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bon alors tu choisis quoi ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> En général Apple n'a jamais choisi de format de carte et laissé les gens acheter le lecteur USB de leur choix, c'est un peu étrange quand même. Mais en effet je suis étonné qu'en test, ils n'aient pas vu que coté ergonomique c'était dangereux les deux fentes cote à cote ... il y en aura d'autres des erreurs comme ça.



Ils auraient dû mettre le lecteur SD de l'autre côté ou prévoir un système avec un clapet à ouvrir pour pouvoir accéder au lecteur SD. Parce que là effectivement c'est très con.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




Filow a dit:


> J ai trouver la solution la moins risque .. racheter un lecteur de DVD externe ( et graveur ) et une Carte SD lol  La j'ai été un bon gros LOOSER !!!!



Je suis désolé de dire que ça aussi, c'est très con.

Un retour du Mac au SAV n'aurait sans doute pas coûté plus cher et aurait permis de préserver l'aspect tout-en-un de l'iMac.


----------



## amigafred91 (1 Novembre 2009)

Regarde la pour demonter ton imac :

http://www.maxiapple.com/2009/10/imac-215-et-27-pouces-demontage-images.html

en esperant que ca te soit utile


----------



## Anduril3109 (1 Novembre 2009)

Filow a dit:


> Voila ce soir dans la précipitation j'ai fait glisser une carte SD dans le lecteur CD de mon nouvelle IMAC 27 .... Je n'ai pas fait gaffe du tout moquez vous de moi vous avez le droit la pour le coup !!! Qui aurait une astuce pour la récuperer ???



Sérieusement, je pense qu'un petit démontage reste la solution la plus pratique. Regarde les photos de "teardown" du 27" sur iFixit. Il faut enlever l'écran (8 vis) pour accéder aux entrailles de la machine. Le SuperDrive a pas l'air trop difficile d'accès. Regarde si tu ne peux pas au moins le sortir :

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac-Intel-27-Inch/1236/2

Comme c'est un lecteur DVD standard, tu devrais pouvoir l'ouvrir avec précaution si jamais tu ne t'en sors pas autrement...



Filow a dit:


> Ba c'est cette derniere qui l as fait tombé au fond !!! ( question d un nouvo sur mac ? ou est le bouton supprimer sur le clavier sans pad numerique ? et ou est le E accent grave ???



Il n'y a pas de bouton Supprimer sur les claviers sans pad numérique, mais tu as la même fonction en faisant "fn+BackSpace". Le E accent grave est normalement sur la touche 2, en haut à gauche. Et pour les malins de l'orthographe française, sachez que l'on écrit normalement les majuscules avec des accents uniquement lorsque ce sont des caractères imprimés (lorsqu'on écrit à la main, on ne met donc pas d'accent)


----------



## danykaffee (2 Novembre 2009)

Anduril3109 a dit:


> Et pour les malins de l'orthographe française, sachez que l'on écrit normalement les majuscules avec des accents uniquement lorsque ce sont des caractères imprimés (lorsqu'on écrit à la main, on ne met donc pas d'accent)



OK, alors quand on veut représenter cette majuscule sur un écran d'ordinateur : ce n'est pas écrit à la main et... pas (encore) imprimé ??!  alors que faire


----------



## louisnic (2 Novembre 2009)

danykaffee a dit:


> OK, alors quand on veut représenter cette majuscule sur un écran d'ordinateur : ce n'est pas écrit à la main et... pas (encore) imprimé ??!  alors que faire



Verrouiller les majuscules
Appuyer sur la touche "é" ou "2"

Enjoy


----------



## Liljah (4 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de remonter le topic...
En attendant mon Imac lors de la parution de ce sujet j'avais rigoler un bon coup...
Ce soir, étant en train de lire un article sur macg, je prend ma carte SD avec mes photos des fêtes de fin d'année pour le glisser dans le lecteur de carte. 

Etant absorbé par l'article je glisse la carte sans regarder... Erreur de ciblage de ma part, juste 2cm plus haut je l'ai glissé dans le lecteur CD 

En voulant le retirer je ne fais qu'aggraver mon cas et la carte SD rentre jusqu'à disparaitre dans le lecteur CD.

Plus de peur que de mal, avec mes cartes de visite (4 collées l'une à l'autre) j'ai réussi à extraire la carte très rapidement. Plus de peur que de mal pour ma part.

Donc oui ça arrive aux autres et le lecteur devrai être placé ailleurs.

Bien fait pour ma gueule de m'être moqué.


----------



## macnyala (8 Janvier 2010)

Filow a dit:


> Voila ce soir dans la précipitation j'ai fait glisser une carte SD dans le lecteur CD de mon nouvelle IMAC 27 .... Je n'ai pas fait gaffe du tout moquez vous de moi vous avez le droit la pour le coup !!! Qui aurait une astuce pour la récuperer ???


bonjour ;
tenter de mettre le mac sur la tranche ,en appui sur une table ,la fente du lecteur au dessus du vide,et éventuellement,avec l'aide d'une personne utiliser la technique des bristol.
Macnyala


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2010)

Ne pas oublier de préparer la balayette pour ramasser tout le verre qui se répandra au moment où l'iMac touchera le sol après une chute libre incontrôlée... mais normalement, au milieu des morceaux de verre, on devrait retrouver la SDCArd


----------



## melody11 (4 Décembre 2011)

J'ai bien ri en vous lisant malgré mon angoisse de ne pouvoir pas retirer ma carte SD de mon lecteur CD  

Enfin, j'ai fait selon vos conseils :  mis mon ordi sur le côté et aspiré et enfin j'ai réussi à sortir la carte   

Ouf tout fonctionne 

Je suis pas prête de ne pas faire grandement attention avant d'insérer une carte SD  

Merci à vous tous et à ce forum d'exister


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Cette "erreur" d'aiguillage n'est pas si rare!
J'ai donné!

J'ai simplement osé, avec un trombone déplié et replié en simple crochet, glissé au dessus de la carte - juste derrière, et ai tiré doucement...
En espérant bien que les têtes de lecture-écriture n'étaient pas juste au bord...

Depuis j'y regarde à deux fois avant d'insérer une carte SD!

On peut penser avec raison qu'Apple a loupé là quelque chose!


----------

